# Clutch life / replacement for an R35



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

Has anyone actually had to replace their clutch plate due to end of life/wear?

weird - how i can't seem to find any thread on this? 

what type of mileage are guys from the 1st batch of R35's at?


----------



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

anyone? surely someone has changed their clutch due to wear & slippage? if not .. this would be the most amazing news i've heard.

i wonder, has anyone reached the 100K mile club yet?

6 years from 2009 .. that should be around 15K miles per year ...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/343058-100-000-miles.html


----------



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

thanks Simon.... wow, im impressed. The OP did 100K miles and didnt need to change the clutch. He was on the original transmission also.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

There's one goes to ancaster's Bromley that's also over the 100k on a my11!!!


----------



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

in some ways ... this really offsets some of the woes about the GTR transmission issues that people talk about ... not having to worry about changing the clutch every 40-50K miles is an absolute positive!


----------

